# xhci generic / usb 3.0 issue



## dingensdongens (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,

I'm using FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and trying to get a USB3 controller (PCIe USB3 controller with VIA chipset) to work. Unfortunately using dump/restore in order to backup my data fails all the time. Can someone help me out here? Thanks.

```
> uname -a
FreeBSD localhost 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Fri Jul 20 14:53:19 CEST 2012     [EMAIL="root@server.iicast.net"]root@localhost[/EMAIL]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CORE5  i386

> dmesg
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xd7dff000-0xd7dfffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
xhci0: 32 byte context size.
usbus0 on xhci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0x7000-0x701f irq 20 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0x7400-0x741f irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0x7800-0x781f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> port 0x8000-0x801f irq 19 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus4: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd7bff800-0xd7bffbff irq 20 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <0x1106> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x1106 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 5 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus5 usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x2109> at usbus0
uhub6: <vendor 0x2109 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus5 usbus0
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
uhub5: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
> pciconf -lv
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x81791043 chip=0x27c88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x81791043 chip=0x27c98086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x81791043 chip=0x27ca8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x81791043 chip=0x27cb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x81791043 chip=0x27cc8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
xhci0@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x0c0330 card=0x34321106 chip=0x34321106 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
[/QUOTE]This is what happens when I transfer (dump) data using my USB3 controller:
[quote]
Oct 10 02:15:53 server kernel: ugen0.3: <ASMedia> at usbus0
Oct 10 02:15:53 server kernel: umass0: <ASMedia AS2105, class 0/0, rev 3.00/0.01, addr 2> on usbus0
Oct 10 02:15:53 server kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4101
Oct 10 02:15:53 server kernel: umass0:8:0:-1: Attached to scbus8
Oct 10 02:15:58 server kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
Oct 10 02:15:58 server kernel: da0: <ASMT 2105 0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
Oct 10 02:15:58 server kernel: da0: 400.000MB/s transfers
Oct 10 02:15:58 server kernel: da0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
Oct 10 02:15:58 server kernel: GEOM: da0s1: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 255h,63s).
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: ugen0.3: <ASMedia> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: (da0:umass0: at uhub0, port 5, addr 2 (disconnected)
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device - 1 outstanding
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): oustanding 0
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():(da0:da0s1d[READ(offset=5530124288, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][READ(offset=5530255360, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][READ(offset=5530386432, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][READ(offset=5530517504, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][READ(offset=5530648576, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][READ(offset=5530779648, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][READ(offset=5530910720, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][WRITE(offset=5529042944, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][WRITE(offset=5529174016, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][WRITE(offset=5529305088, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][WRITE(offset=5529436160, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][WRITE(offset=5529567232, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][WRITE(offset=5529698304, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][WRITE(offset=5529829376, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:14 server kernel: g_vfs_done():[unknown][READ(offset=5529993216, length=131072)]error = 6
Oct 10 02:18:17 server kernel: ugen0.3: <ASMedia> at usbus0
Oct 10 02:18:17 server kernel: umass0: <ASMedia AS2105, class 0/0, rev 2.10/0.01, addr 2> on usbus0
Oct 10 02:18:17 server kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
Oct 10 02:18:17 server kernel: umass0:8:0:-1: Attached to scbus8
Oct 10 02:18:17 server kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
Oct 10 02:18:17 server kernel: da0: <ASMT 2105 0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
Oct 10 02:18:17 server kernel: da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
Oct 10 02:18:17 server kernel: da0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
Oct 10 02:18:17 server kernel: GEOM: da0s1: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 255h,63s).
```
Any ideas?

Regards,
dd


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE is end-of-life and not supported anymore.

Thread 40469


----------



## dingensdongens (Oct 14, 2013)

In that case, please assume I'm running FreeBSD 9.2 for the purposes of  this question, and I'll look into whether the answers apply to my  particular situation as it evolves.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 14, 2013)

dingensdongens said:
			
		

> I'm using FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and trying to get a USB3 controller (PCIe USB3 controller with VIA chipset) to work. Unfortunately using dump/restore in order to backup my data fails all the time.



What does "fails all the time" mean, exactly?


----------

